# My new art.



## SobieskiSavedEurope

I'll keep you posted.

Did this last night in 40 minutes






2 nights ago 1 hour work.








3 nights ago 45 minutes it took.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

6 days ago done in 1 hour.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I'll keep you posted.
> 
> Did this last night in 40 minutes
> 
> View attachment 230429
> 
> 2 nights ago 1 hour work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230431
> 
> 3 nights ago 45 minutes it took.
> 
> 
> View attachment 230432


Water colors?

Only technique I have ever tried was oils and the results were ok at best. Damn you Bob Ross for making me think I could....


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Just did this in 50 minutes.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Grampa Murked U said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep you posted.
> 
> Did this last night in 40 minutes
> 
> View attachment 230429
> 
> 2 nights ago 1 hour work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230431
> 
> 3 nights ago 45 minutes it took.
> 
> 
> View attachment 230432
> 
> 
> 
> Water colors?
> 
> Only technique I have ever tried was oils and the results were ok at best. Damn you Bob Ross for making me think I could....
Click to expand...


They're Oil colors...


----------



## depotoo

Nice!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep you posted.
> 
> Did this last night in 40 minutes
> 
> View attachment 230429
> 
> 2 nights ago 1 hour work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230431
> 
> 3 nights ago 45 minutes it took.
> 
> 
> View attachment 230432
> 
> 
> 
> Water colors?
> 
> Only technique I have ever tried was oils and the results were ok at best. Damn you Bob Ross for making me think I could....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're Oil colors...
Click to expand...

Wow, pretty vibrant. I always thought oils were dull compared to water colors.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Painting of the Quiet place house in the film.
45 minutes.


----------



## April

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


>


I love this one.


----------



## beautress

This touching trees is my favorite, SSE. It just has a good feeling to it.


----------

